# Pulling / steaming order



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Currently I am pulling my halt first the popping it on top to keep warm and then frothing my milk. I found if I did the milk first it would split into foam dans liquid milk. Trick one as the espresso is loosing its creme while its sitting on top.

What at do you guys do?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Almost everyone pulls the shot first and then steams the milk.

The most important reason for this is to have the machine at correct temp. for the shot. Don't worry about the dissippating crema - it's rather dependent on the beans anyway.

It shouldn't be more than 2.5 mins from when you finish pulling the shot to when you pour the milk anyway. On mine I start steaming 1:15 after switching on the steam.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely shot first and steam milk second. Crema isn't really important and experts like James Hoffman state its more a necessary evil of the espresso method rather than something to be enjoyed. Cue the howls of protest.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeh makes sense. I read somewhere at some people flick the steam switch when they flick the brew button which helps to speed up the process, but I'm unsure about how it'd affect the temperature of the shot being pulled.

Has as anyone tried it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you mean to try and get the boiler to heat up more quickly?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeh below is the link where I read it. Interesting!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2374782/making_the_perfect_latte_mattwright.pdf


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I definitely don't agree with the suggestion to turn on the steam switch while brewing. The stock Silvia thermostat leaves the water too hot for brewing at the time the light cuts out, and putting the steam switch would reactivate the boiler, causing your boiler to keep heating to 140 dec C+ through the shot, resulting in bitter, burnt coffee. On a properly pre-heated machine the temp falloff is not significant.

Most people who temp. surf wait for a set amount of time after the heating light goes off to allow the water to cool a bit before pulling the shot. Alternatively, a short flush has a similar effect.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeh I was thinking it'd just screw with the brew temperature. It's not like it takes that long to switch to the steam anyway! Just gotta be patient for your coffee!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You could always put the portafilter in the freezer for half an hour before using if you hot the steam switch while brewing


----------



## coffee_overlord (Mar 1, 2015)

I steam first then pull the shot. Reasoning behind this is to prevent the boiler going dry. To pull the shot you need to refill the boiler. The machine boiler should reach temperature quickly for the shot if it has been warmed up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Shot first and then the milk. I find the milk tends to go cold or separate otherwise.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Shot first and then the milk. I find the milk tends to go cold or separate otherwise.


Yup. Then flush to refill the boiler.


----------



## Boatfip (Apr 1, 2015)

I do the milk fist, so that I'm refilling the boiler by pulling the shot. I agitate the milk every now and then while pulling the shot to stop it separating.


----------

